# Gpon

## Roman1893

,             Gpon. 
    : 
OLT 
LTP-4x (4 PON (SFP), 4  10/100/1000) 2  10G SFP+)
LTP-8x (8 PON (SFP), 4  10/100/1000, 4  10/100/1000, 2  10G SFP+) 
ONT 
NTU-1 (1  GPON (SC), 1  Ethernet 1000 Base-T,)
NTP-2 (1  GPON (SC), 2  Ethernet 1000 Base-T,) 
          0638428514

----------

